# Cub cadet7260 gear drive



## Randy Carter (Feb 2, 2021)

Can the pto clutch be adjusted on a two stage clutch


----------



## Randy Carter (Feb 2, 2021)

Duplicate post removed.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Randy, welcome to the tractor forum.

You will have to get a service manual for your tractor to learn how to properly adjust your PTO clutch. There are many downloadable versions available on the internet for about $20. Ebay has a used hardcopy manual for $112. There is also a service manual available on CD. It is best to follow a manual.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Randy,

The most common clutch adjustment for both single & dual clutches is a linkage adjustment. Push down your clutch pedal with your hand. You should feel resistance as the throwout bearing contacts the fingers on the pressure plate. Called "free play" and is normally about 1" to 1-1/2". Your service manual will define free play requirements for your clutch. 

There should be a clevis arrangement somewhere in your clutch linkage rod to adjust free play. Loosen the locknut on the clevis, remove to cotter pin and clevis pin. Turn the clevis in one turn increments and test results. Don't overdo it as you may shorten your clutch's life.


----------

